# What type of hoyt do you have?



## HoytHelixBoy (Jul 8, 2007)

I have a black hoyt helix with 40# pound epic limbs.What type of hoyt do you have and what color is it?:laser:


----------



## TheDevilsPimp (Mar 10, 2007)

*Hoyt Is Best!*

2007 Hoyt Ultra Elite xt2000 / C2 Cams / Custom White and Blue 452x Strings All pimped out in Riptide Blue!!!

What a shooter!


----------



## HoytHelixBoy (Jul 8, 2007)

sounds like a good lookin bow


----------



## turkyturd13 (Jul 19, 2007)

a hoyt avenger! set at 26 in draw and 63 lbs. full camo


----------



## Hoyttboy (Jun 10, 2007)

hoyt avenger 65 pounds at 27 1/2 inches and a hoyt sierra tec 40 pounds at 26 inches. both are in realtree.:shade:


----------



## Denight89 (Feb 19, 2007)

2007 Ultra Elite, 3500 Limbs, C2 cams, 50-60#, 29.5 inch draw in riptide blue


----------



## HoytHelixBoy (Jul 8, 2007)

All those hoyts sound pritty tight iv allways thought that the realtree color is cool it probably blends in vary well to the envirment.:rockband:


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Look at the Signature! haha its a pretty sweet bow! Quiet and reliable! VERY fast too!!!


----------



## Mustang1020 (Jan 9, 2007)

Vectrix


----------



## HoytHelixBoy (Jul 8, 2007)

Hoyts are definetly the BEST!:wav:


----------



## youngarchery (May 31, 2006)

i have a trykon xl 60 pounds for hunting and 3d


----------



## Tom2008 (Jan 9, 2006)

I have a high country Iron Mace! Oh wait that isn't a hoyt. :wink:


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

Tom2008 said:


> I have a high country Iron Mace! Oh wait that isn't a hoyt. :wink:


smooth

i don't have a Hoyt either. i have a Hoyt Super Rest on my bow though, does that count?


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

One guess:wink:


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

i almos got a trykonxl but didnt but dad has a vectrix xl


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

an invisible one


----------



## Lawler (Jul 18, 2005)

Here is my son's Trykon sport and his first robinhood. He'll be going for his first deer this year.


----------



## MuzzyMarksman (Jun 16, 2007)

a Browning is what I have:secret:


----------



## codyfarley (Jul 19, 2007)

*ok*

You all think hoyt is the greatest. Its a good target bow its just to heavy to be a hunting bow you don't want to cary all that extra weight most bows from matthews and diamond are 3 pounds and shoot faster and most of the time better quality bows.


----------



## HoytHelixBoy (Jul 8, 2007)

:bs::bs::bs::bs:


----------



## codyfarley (Jul 19, 2007)

yea u think thats bs well i like to make things up to and i'm sure that i'm right


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

um ur wrong i dont even shoot hoyt and i no they r great hunting bows so no u dont no


----------



## HoytHelixBoy (Jul 8, 2007)

Right on AK12:77::77::77::77:


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

codyfarley said:


> yea u think thats bs well i like to make things up to and i'm sure that i'm right


Alright people like you need to be banned! This thread was simply to ask what kind of hoyt we have! U like what u have and we love what we have!!

We dont need people like you coming in bashing all of our equipment! Obviously our bows shoot fine and may be on the heavy side.. but the heavier.. the steadier! Gotta think b4 u speak!!  

Youth moderator.. i think this one need a :ban::ban::ban::ban: for bashing our equipment! We are simply tryin to see what hoyt bow we have! Not what kinda bow stinks in another opinion!


----------



## Lawrence Archer (Feb 5, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Alright people like you need to be banned! This thread was simply to ask what kind of hoyt we have! U like what u have and we love what we have!!
> 
> We dont need people like you coming in bashing all of our equipment! Obviously our bows shoot fine and may be on the heavy side.. but the heavier.. the steadier! Gotta think b4 u speak!!
> 
> Youth moderator.. i think this one need a :ban::ban::ban::ban: for bashing our equipment! We are simply tryin to see what hoyt bow we have! Not what kinda bow stinks in another opinion!


You're overreacting..again. Someone says something like that, you ignore them, and not start a boyish fuss about it.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Im just tired of people bashing others bows! They have what they like.. we have what we like! Live with it!


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

exactly i am getting tired of this to especcially in this forum just becuz u dont thnk ther good they cant be but thats not true and i dont no y people think they can be just stupid sometimes
i am not brand loyal i love my diamond but i no there r othere bows out there to and would love to have those to


----------



## codyfarley (Jul 19, 2007)

:59:


archerykid12 said:


> exactly i am getting tired of this to especcially in this forum just becuz u dont thnk ther good they cant be but thats not true and i dont no y people think they can be just stupid sometimes
> i am not brand loyal i love my diamond but i no there r othere bows out there to and would love to have those to


Hoo rah thanks nice to see this kind of response 
:59:


----------



## codyfarley (Jul 19, 2007)

but ok i'm done here i just wanted to put my idea out there so all of you can go back to as you were before just don't forget me:brave:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

ur welcome


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

codyfarley said:


> :59:
> 
> Hoo rah thanks nice to see this kind of response
> :59:


If i am right.. he is agreein with me? 

Tired of everyone bashin eachother! Taker easy and have fun shooting! Its all that counts!


----------



## Lawrence Archer (Feb 5, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> If i am right.. he is agreein with me?
> 
> Tired of everyone bashin eachother! Taker easy and have fun shooting! Its all that counts!


There you go.:darkbeer:


----------



## archery1 (Apr 12, 2003)

No more arguing like school girls.


----------



## NRen2k5 (Mar 30, 2007)

I don’t buy Hoyt. I buy Martin.

Don’t mind Bowhunter500. Didn’t he get banned for this exact same stunt just 2 or 3 months ago?

Bowhunter500: Don’t worry, I won’t bash your gear. If you can’t hit the broad side of a barn from the inside, I know it’s not your gear’s fault.


----------

